# Cars in Australia



## cocodrillo (May 25, 2010)

I was just wandering, can anybody tell me what make of car is the most popular in Australia and is there a tendency for Asiatic ones? And also what about traffics in large cities? If somebody works in the city centre is it more convenient to use a mass transit, or stick with the car?
Cocodrillo


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Gday Cocodrillo,
Happy to help.
Yes Asian cars like Nissans, Toyotas, Hondas etc are popular.
Mostly there has been a trend towards off road vehicles.
I drive a Holden Statesman after owning a Mitsubishi Magna.
Holden is sort of a traditional Australian car, and the one I have is roomy enough, compared to the Asian imports. Since we like to travel around the country, the easy loping of the v8 makes sense to us, as fuel costs are less important than reliability.
As an Aussie, we treat the whole country as like our back yard and can wander far.
For the most popular car in Australia and largest seller, the Holden Commodore has that title (in 2009). The Holden Commodore is generally a 4 door sedan or can be a station wagon.
Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

An easy way to check is to go to Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au or carsguide.com.au. You will see that there are three brands that are the most popular in this country - Toyota, Ford and Holden. Obviously there are other popular brands that can be often met on the roads - Honda, Mazda, Subaru, Mitsubishi, BMW. Suzuki, Audi and VW seem to be a bit less popular. Surprisingly, there are almost no French cards - Renault, Peugeot, Citroen. Volvo appears from time to time. You would actually find quite a bit of Lexus and Chrysler which comparing to Australian average income are not that expensive here.


----------



## ibex.nubian (May 27, 2010)

Honestly this is the first time I hear about Holden brand In Europe we've got dozens of makes from France, but they have rather bad opinion if it comes for quality and the driving experience. In the other hand VW, Audi's, BMW's (Germany) seems to have better quality but they are of course pricey and because there is a good amount of those they're likely to be on the thieves list (spare parts are always in need). And what about Italy? Have you got those there Down Under? Alfa Romeo perhaps, or even Lamborghini's?
Regards, Ibex


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ibex.nubian said:


> Honestly this is the first time I hear about Holden brand In Europe we've got dozens of makes from France, but they have rather bad opinion if it comes for quality and the driving experience. In the other hand VW, Audi's, BMW's (Germany) seems to have better quality but they are of course pricey and because there is a good amount of those they're likely to be on the thieves list (spare parts are always in need). And what about Italy? Have you got those there Down Under? Alfa Romeo perhaps, or even Lamborghini's?
> Regards, Ibex


Holden or General Motors Holden is kind of seen as Australia's own, a ute with Bluey in the back outside a country pub and you know you're in Australia.
Their origin is connected with Buick from what I can understand something like General Motors being a coach builder for Buick.

Puegots have always had a good reliable name, very popular with the Swiss just across the border and they have branched out a lot in recent years, formerly being a bit more staid in design but I've always had an eye for the 504/505 models, a well thought out car for its time.
Volvos are from Sweden just in case you didn't know Dexter.

As for Italy, lets bring back the Goggomobile or the Fiat500 a bambino of bambino cars and then the classic Citroen 2 Horse as it is lovingly referred to by some - just for fun!

But yes, we have Alfa Romeos, A few Lambos and Ferraris about and another classic, the Lancia Beta
A site like New & Used Cars ? Search New & Used Cars For Sale - CarPoint Australia will show you heaps of different makes and models, new and old, plenty of Fiats in the old list.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, looks like I put Volvo together with French cards by accident whereas it is Swedish...

Holden = Opel. Well... almost.


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Holden was considered the working mans car from the days of Ben Chifley.
Actually , he wanted an Australian based vehicle maker to encourage a more manufacturing in Australia, almost to the point if foreign car makers do not make a locally designed and made car from drawing board to final product the government would. (Which is where G.M. and Holden came in to play, since Holden in the 20's and 30's were making body shells in the many thousands per year for export to GM in the U.S, they were a good target for take over.)
And thats where we have G.M.H. - a bit of trivia for you. Really just another General Motors company today with rebadging going on. Still, from the beginnings, it has found a nitch in most Aussie hearts.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------

